# Doge Caffe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Named after the pa st rulers of the Venice city state, this wee cafe is a gem (or is it this cafe is a wee gem??). Anyhow they have 3 machines- 2 Brasilia 2 groups and 1 Brasilia 3 group (Lever). A huge range of coffees on display can be ordered as SOS's (including Galapagos, Rawandan etc). They roast all their own coffees and serve roughly 7kg a day out of a very small space. EXCELLENT coffee- I learnt a thing or two myself ;p VERY difficult to find, near the Rialtto, just 250m past Piazza San Polo. Worth the search!!!

More...


----------

